# My favorite shelter material.



## nivoldoog (Oct 2, 2016)

My favorite shelter material is a thick painters plastic. It is cheap, can be found at construction areas, heat rententive, water proof, see threw to see around you, compactable, can substitute for tarp, tent and if thick enough sleeping bag. 

Next step down is a thick plastic shower curtain.

Just one mans thoughts,


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Oct 2, 2016)

Coroplast (political sighns) ... cheap light weight insulating properties sun comes in great with the white ones and easy to ventilate


----------



## wigwam (Oct 2, 2016)

I sometimes carry a small piece of similar material. mine is white not see thru but definitely thicker than tyvek. i used ductape and washers to make tie points on the corners. the thick black polyethylene sheeting is nice too. 

you can find it everywhere, just gotta make sure your piece doesn't have to many holes...


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

what you guyz think about tyvek? i'm using corrugated tin right now and experimenting with chain link.


----------



## wigwam (Oct 5, 2016)

Lon Zheray said:


> what you guyz think about tyvek? i'm using corrugated tin right now and experimenting with chain link.



does the chain link keep you dry? that certainly would be lighter than carrying tyvek. but i feel like corrugated tin would be so convenient. i could just drag around a piece, 6' x 4'. haul it on to trains with me, slide down grassy/ snowy hills...with this set up i bet you catch good tailwind on your moped.


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 5, 2016)

When I think of uses for chain link I think flooring for. Tree houses.


----------

